# Kennt ihr gute Horror/Psycho/Shocker Filme?



## FingerSkill (4. November 2006)

Hoi, ich bin auf der suche nach irgendwas was extrem arg ist.
Egal welche Richtung.

Alles was an solchem Zeugs gesehen hab war nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend.

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten


----------



## chmee (5. November 2006)

Naja, da wären n paar FIlme nennbar, aber die meisten sind aufm Index, bzw. mit nem absoluten
Jugendverbot belegt, ergo dürfte ich sie hier nicht nennen  Jugendfrei und so ...

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=41


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2006)

Hallo!

Wie währe es mit "Das Leben des Daniel K."?
Den gibt es zwar noch nicht..... aber wenn es ihn mal gibt, dann dürfte er wohl Horror, Psycho und Shocker in einem sein.  

Neulich kam Final Destination im TV, ist zwar auch nicht gerade der "burner" aber trotzdem schon ganz gut.
Ich weiss zwar nicht welche Filme auf dem Index stehn, aber die dürften sicherlich besser sein. 

Ansonsten kannst Du ja bei der Bahn anheuern. 
Entweder als Zugführer oder als Rangierer..... letzterer darf (neben dem rangieren) nämlich auch die "überreste" unter dem Zug hervorholen (z.b. Schuhe inkl. "Inhalt"), die sich irgendwo verfangen haben. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## FingerSkill (5. November 2006)

@chmee: super thx
@Dr Dau: Lol


----------



## crotalus (6. November 2006)

naja ein schocker ist es ja nicht gerade, aber wenn irreversible und carne noch nicht gesehen hast, dann hol dir die doch mal. sind ziemlich widerlich. 
Gruß


----------



## CSANecromancer (6. November 2006)

Ich fand auch "7" recht kuschlig.  In gleichen Stile auch "Resurrection". 
Ansonsten kann ich nur chmee zustimmen. Wenn du gepflegt abreihern willst, dann sind die Sachen normal auf dem Index oder du greifst gleich zu den extrem harten Dingen: Deutschland sucht den Superstar (grrrusel...)...


----------



## FingerSkill (6. November 2006)

Naja, ich muss sagen, dass ich aush Oesterreich komm da gibts sowas wie nen Index ned wirklich


----------



## chmee (6. November 2006)

Und dann den Namen Deines Staates falsch schreiben ?


----------



## Dr Dau (6. November 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Und dann den Namen Deines Staates falsch schreiben ?


Was ist daran falsch?!
Oe = Ö
Soll ja z.b. auch Tastaturen geben die keine Umlaute haben..... frage mal Dennis.


----------



## chmee (6. November 2006)

Habe mich vom OE ablenken lassen... Sorry, zurückgenommen. Das sah so
eigenartig aus..mfg chmee


----------



## ZeroEnna (6. November 2006)

Ist zwar noch nicht raus, aber ich kann dir SAW3 empfehlen. Da sind in den USA schon leute zusammengebrochen während der Vorstellung.

Sonst kann ich dir nur Folgende empfehlen:
- Texas Chainsaw Massacre
- SAW1 und 2 
- Düstere Legenden (OK, ist nicht so der Schocker aber ich find ihn gut)
- Scream
- Resident Evil 1 und 2
- Silent Hill
- Braindead oder auch unter Dead Alive bekannt (eventuell steht der in Deutschland auf dem Index, bin mir gerade nicht sicher)

Es gibt noch viele andere die ich nennen könnte, aber dass sind so meine Lieblingsstreifen.

Gruss
ZeroEnna


----------



## FingerSkill (7. November 2006)

Super thx  @ ZeroEnna

und an chmee  hehe


----------



## nonN (7. November 2006)

- tanz der teufel
- geschichten des grauens
- saw 1, 2 und 3 (der beste von allen, aber erst in den usa im kino)
- die "a nightmare on elmstreet" reihe is hammer
- final destination 3 is auch recht witzig
- das böse
- Cannibal Holocaust      deutscher titel is fürn ^^(nackt und zerfleischt)
- die exorzisten filme, sprich das original "the exorcist" und "exorcist the beginning)

so, das wars mal. bin zu müde zum weitere aufzuschreiben^^


gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

@Braindead: Ich glaub der steht nicht auf dem Index, aber wurde zumindest ordentlich verstuemmelt.
Ansonsten kann ich natuerlich die *Hellraiser*-Filme empfehlen, vor allem natuerlich Teil 1 und 2. Nur wurden auch diese fuer das deutsche Publikum empfindlich beschnitten und sind somit vorwiegend im englischen Original zu geniessen.

Und natuerlich ein Film den ich dieses Jahr hier im Kino gesehen hab und den bei Euch wahrscheinlich kein Schwein kennt: *The Recycle*. Sehr interessant, ganz schicke Schockeffekte und irgendwie wirr. Das Problem fuer uns: Untertitelfilm, denn die Unterhaltungen finden auf Chinesisch statt. Bisher ist mir nicht bekannt ob der Film (zumindest in Englisch) uebersetzt wurde.


----------



## crotalus (29. November 2006)

wenn was wirklich extrem hartes sehen willst, dann versuch mal an "canibal holocaust" ranzukommen.Der ist echt dermaßen krass, der Produzent musste dafür strafe zahlen und nachweißen, das keine echten Menschen getötet wurden.
Ansonsten wie wärs mit "Hexenhaus" oder "Sado stoß das Tor zu Hölle auf" oder "Tanz der Teufel 1"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. November 2006)

Da faellt mir noch der japanische Film "Itchy the Killer" ein. Davon hab ich aber nur gehoert, aber der soll auch ziemlich krass sein. Und zumindest auf Englisch soll es ihn auch geben.


----------



## MCrookieDe (23. Februar 2007)

Tu dir Itchy the Killer besser nicht an. Der ist mal so richtig . Bin fast gestorben vor Langeweile. Auch nicht sonderlich brutal. 
Was wirklich krass ist:
Hostel
Natural Born Killers
8 Millimeter


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2007)

MCrookieDe hat gesagt.:


> Tu dir Itchy the Killer besser nicht an. Der ist mal so richtig . Bin fast gestorben vor Langeweile. Auch nicht sonderlich brutal.


Wie gesagt, von dem hatte ich nur gehoert, aber hab ihn nie gesehen.


MCrookieDe hat gesagt.:


> 8 Millimeter


Der ist wirklich gut. Den koennt ich mal wieder gucken.
Teil 2 hab ich bislang nicht gesehen, weiss aber garnicht ob ich das ueberhaupt will, der soll ja nicht wirklich gut sein.


----------



## LookAndSee (23. Februar 2007)

Was fällt mir noch ein?
Saw, hatten wir schon
The Ring, chinesisches Original
oder kranke Filme wie 
"Die 120 Tage von Sodom" nach Marquise de Sade 
"baise moi" von virginie despentes und coralie trinh thi
lustig-grauslig
"Das deutsche Kettensägemassaker"
"SISSY AUF SCHLOß GÖDÖLÖ"
"Die totale Therapie"
nicht lustig weil real: 
sämtliche "Gesichter des Todes Teil 1 - ..."


----------



## FaNo86 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde dir High Tension empfehlen der ist richtig hart.


----------



## MCrookieDe (8. Oktober 2007)

FaNo86 hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dir High Tension empfehlen der ist richtig hart.



Den fand ich persönlich jetzt net so gut. Aber is ja alles geschmacksache. 
Letztes WE hab ich SAW 3 geschaut. OMG den fand ich so ultra hart, fast schon unerträglich. Und das war die Kino Fassung. Die ungeschnittene ist indiziert, sagte die Videothekenfrau. 
Was auch geil war ist The Hitcher. Kommt zwar ziemlich Klischeehaft auf dem Cover rüber, aber der Film war echt gut. Und sehr spannend.

Kennt ihr das auch, dass es Phasen gibt da schaut man nur schlechte Filme hintereinander und dann gibt es wieder Perioden da sieht man ein Kracher nach dem anderen?


----------



## Bismark (20. Oktober 2007)

Wie wäre es mit Texas Chainsaw Massaker


----------



## general_failure (21. Oktober 2007)

Ohje...ich HASSE Saw muss ich an dieser Stelle mal loswerden... und wenn du was hartes sehen willst, würde ich dir Dawn of Dead empfehlen...der war irgendwie "beeindruckend".(mit den ganzen Massen usw)
mfg
GF


----------



## ElGreco93 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
ich hab beide teile von Hostel gesehen.
Die Filme sind  richtig langweilig.
Die besten Szenen sind ja eh nur wen die Gefoltert werden.
Aber sonst richtig schlecht...

Philip


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

FingerSkill hat gesagt.:


> Hoi, ich bin auf der suche nach irgendwas was extrem arg ist.
> Egal welche Richtung.
> 
> Alles was an solchem Zeugs gesehen hab war nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend.
> ...



Willst du eigtl eher auf lustig gemachte Filme (Braindead, Evil Dead 3 - Armee der Finsternis) oder ernste (Hostel, Saw) ?

Was ich persönlich eklig fand, war der Film "Feed", ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der in deutsch auch so heißt.


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Also die Filme sind zwar alle ganz nett, aber net wirklich Horror oder Schocker! Saw is witzig aber kein  richtiger Horror? Hallo
Zb Zimmer 1408 war bis zur Mitte auch ganz nett, aber dann wars nur noch laecherlich und zum lachen.
Wenn ihr wirklich nen guten Horror sehen wollt seht euch *Pulse* an
http://www.moviemaze.de/filme/1540/pulse-du-bist-tot-bevor-du-stirbst.html


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Also die Filme sind zwar alle ganz nett, aber net wirklich Horror oder Schocker! Saw is witzig aber kein  richtiger Horror? Hallo
> Zb Zimmer 1408 war bis zur Mitte auch ganz nett, aber dann wars nur noch laecherlich und zum lachen.
> Wenn ihr wirklich nen guten Horror sehen wollt seht euch *Pulse* an
> http://www.moviemaze.de/filme/1540/pulse-du-bist-tot-bevor-du-stirbst.html



Mir sind jetzt nur keine richtigen Horrorschocker eingefallen^^. Aber die sind wenigstens auf ernst gemacht (auch wenn sie es vllt nicht sind)


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Achja Braindead is extrem witzig ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Achja Braindead is extrem witzig ^^



Jow, der ist so bescheuert...Ich hab bei ein paar Stellen auf dem Boden gelegen vor lachen. Was viele ja nicht wissen: Der Film ist von Peter Jackson (LotR). 

Bad Taste soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein, hab ihn aber noch nicht geguckt.


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Achja, the Hitcher, ist auch net wirlich nen Horror?!

Oder verwechsel ich den jetzt?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Mmmh kenn ich nicht. Ich bin eh nicht so der Fan von echten Horror-Filmen. 

Ich finde Zombie-Filme sind allgemein immer lustig. Auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt auf lustig gemacht sind.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Zb Zimmer 1408 war bis zur Mitte auch ganz nett, aber dann wars nur noch laecherlich und zum lachen.


Ich hab 1408 vor Kurzem gesehen, ein paar Tage nachdem ich die Kurzgeschichte gelesen hatte und muss sagen dass der Film irgendwie besser ist.
Warum? Es ist einfach viel ausfuehrlicher als es auf ein paar Seiten geschrieben werden kann. Geschehnisse die in der Geschichte nur angedeutet werden werden dort wirklich gezeigt. Auch was so im Raum passiert ist wesentlich ausfuehrlicher, wenngleich leider nicht sehr nah am Buch.
Allgemein fand ich den Film nicht schlecht, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass er eben nur auf einer Kurzgeschichte mit gerade mal 50 Seiten basiert.
Der Brueller ist der Film aber eben auch nicht.



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ihr wirklich nen guten Horror sehen wollt seht euch *Pulse* an
> http://www.moviemaze.de/filme/1540/pulse-du-bist-tot-bevor-du-stirbst.html


Pulse hingegen finde ich wirklich arm.



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Achja Braindead is extrem witzig ^^





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Jow, der ist so bescheuert...Ich hab bei ein paar Stellen auf dem Boden gelegen vor lachen. Was viele ja nicht wissen: Der Film ist von Peter Jackson (LotR).
> 
> Bad Taste soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein, hab ihn aber noch nicht geguckt.


Ja, Braindead ist einfach nur genial. Immer wieder lustig.
Bad Taste hab ich mal vor langer Zeit gesehen, ist aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie Braindead.

Ein netter Film ist uebrigens auch "The Recycle", nur weiss ich nicht ob es den auf Deutsch gibt. Ich weiss nichtmal ob es den auf Englisch gibt. Ich hab den hier im Kino auf Kantonesisch mit englischen Untertiteln gesehen. Ist aber ein cooler Film.


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab 1408 vor Kurzem gesehen, ein paar Tage nachdem ich die Kurzgeschichte gelesen hatte und muss sagen dass der Film irgendwie besser ist.
> Warum? Es ist einfach viel ausfuehrlicher als es auf ein paar Seiten geschrieben werden kann. Geschehnisse die in der Geschichte nur angedeutet werden werden dort wirklich gezeigt. Auch was so im Raum passiert ist wesentlich ausfuehrlicher, wenngleich leider nicht sehr nah am Buch.
> Allgemein fand ich den Film nicht schlecht, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass er eben nur auf einer Kurzgeschichte mit gerade mal 50 Seiten basiert.
> Der Brueller ist der Film aber eben auch nicht.
> [...]



Naja, das wusst ich net, aber nungut. Bis zur Mitte war der auch ganz gut gemacht, aber ab da wo das mti dem Lueftungsschacht kam (will hier ja net zu viel sagen) wars net mehr so pralle.


----------



## Flex (31. Oktober 2007)

Braindead hatte schon einen sehr speziellen Sinn von Humor... 

Und der wird _angeblich_ (leider noch nicht geschaut) von diesem Film aufgegriffen, wenn auch diesmal überzogen humoresk:

Black Sheep

Und hier noch ein Tip für lustigen "Horror":
Bubba Ho-Tep
Mit Evil Ash! 

Den Horror Film fand ich ganz unterhaltend.
The Woods


Ansonsten warte ich momentan auf den Film "My Name is Bruce", einfach weil die Story sich super anhört und ich Evil Ash einfach mag!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Oktober 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Braindead hatte schon einen sehr speziellen Sinn von Humor...
> 
> Und der wird _angeblich_ (leider noch nicht geschaut) von diesem Film aufgegriffen, wenn auch diesmal überzogen humoresk:
> 
> Black Sheep


Hab ich letztes Wochenende gesehen. Um mal was Blut spritzen zu sehen ganz nett, ein wirklich lustiger Spruch, ansonsten recht laff.
Da war das Action-Spektakel "Planet Terror" (ein echter "Maennerfilm"  ) um einiges besser.


----------



## Flex (31. Oktober 2007)

Schade, hatte mich drauf gefreut.

Und ja, Planet Terror hat das Herz höher schlagen lassen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2007)

Angucken kann man sich Black Sheep durchaus. Vor allem wegen dem einen wirklich lustigen Spruch. Nur bezweifle ich dass der ordentlich uebersetzbar ist.


----------



## Acriss (1. November 2007)

Wie wäre es mit SAW 4?
In der Türkei läuft er gerade auf english mit türkischen Untertiteln^ ^


----------



## Flex (1. November 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Angucken kann man sich Black Sheep durchaus. Vor allem wegen dem einen wirklich lustigen Spruch. Nur bezweifle ich dass der ordentlich uebersetzbar ist.



Naja, sofern es möglich ist, schau ich die Filme mittlerweile auch auf Englisch... 
Macht einfach mehr Spaß 

Leider gibt es nicht viele OV Kinos hier in der Gegend...


----------



## crazykenny (27. November 2007)

Hi,
Hannibal wurde noch nicht gennant, gehört zu meinen Klassikern. Da du aus Österreich kommst würd ich zur "uncut" Version greifen ;-)


----------



## _andreas (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi all

Meine  best of Horror

Hostel 2 + 1
Nightmare 1 - 7
Freitag der 13  1 -1 3
Saw 1 - 4
30 Days of Nght
Das schweigen der Lämmer
Hanibal
8mm


----------



## _andreas (15. Dezember 2007)

_andreas hat gesagt.:


> Hi all
> 
> Meine  best of Horror
> 
> ...



------------------------------------

bei wiki findest alles

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Horrorfilm


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Dezember 2007)

@_andreas, es gibt auch einen "Ändern" Button, über den Du Deine Beiträge überarbeiten kannst.


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (9. Januar 2008)

Ich würde ja spontan "The Dark" oder "Session 9" empfehlen. Die sind zwar weder wirklich eklig, noch erschrickt man da jede Minute, aber sie sind unheimlich fesselnd und dadurch werden sie Schreckszenen um so intensiver. Einfach ma ausprobieren.


----------



## Shari85 (22. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Hab grad erst n fetten Film gesehen. Timber Falls!! Schon mal was davon gehört?

Ein junges Großstadt-Ehepaar fährt zu `nem romantischen Wochenendtrip in die freie Natur und wird dann –anders als sie sich das wohl gedacht haben- von dem Bibel-fanatischen Parkwächter Clyde und seiner Frau festgehalten und übel gefoltert. Weil die nämlich keine Kinder kriegen können, wollen sie das junge Paar dazu zwingen, welche für sie zu machen…
..für Fans von  „Wrong Turn“ und „ Texas Chainsaw Massacre“. 

Trailer gibts hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aUmsPdL-9U

rock on


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. März 2008)

Hi,

ich mag eigentlich eher die 70er-Jahre-Zombie-Filme von Argento und Romero - Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil, Zombies im Kaufhaus (Dawn of the Dead), Geisterstadt der Zombies, Maneater, usw... ich weiß, wahnsinnig tolle Titel.  Und natürlich die ganzen Klassiker (in Serie): Nightmare, Evil Dead, Braindead/Bad Taste, Hellraiser, Freitag der 13., Wishmaster, Halloween, ...

Aber als einziger richtig fertig gemacht hat mich bis jetzt "Haus der 1000 Leichen" (von Rob Zombie).

Grüße, D.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (11. März 2008)

Dario Linsky hat gesagt.:


> Aber als einziger richtig fertig gemacht hat mich bis jetzt "Haus der 1000 Leichen" (von Rob Zombie).



SO schlimm?
Ich fand ja The Ring schon heftig.


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. März 2008)

Ja, ziemlich makaber, blutig, brutal und macht einen psychisch irgendwie fertig. Und du weißt ja, wie ich zu der Verfilmung von "Ring" stehe.


----------



## Ludren (27. April 2008)

Untracable ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## FingerSkill (27. April 2008)

Hoi,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder 

Und zwar einen Film den ich empfehlen kann ist Ex-Drummer, ist ein belgischer Film, ist zwar eigentlich nicht in die Sektion Horror/Psycho/Shocker einzuordnen, aber er ist irgendwie arg. Er erinnert mich leicht an Trainspotting, aber mit mehr Blut.

Gruss Finga


----------



## Flex (28. April 2008)

Dario Linsky hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ziemlich makaber, blutig, brutal und macht einen psychisch irgendwie fertig. Und du weißt ja, wie ich zu der Verfilmung von "Ring" stehe.



Der Nachfolger The Devil's Rejects ist auch zeimlich hart.


----------



## ink (28. April 2008)

@Ludren
Er hat gut Elemente, aber im Grunde ist es ein Saw-Abklatsch.
Aber verdammt coole Idee, sehr gute Message und abgefahrene "Strafen" (kann man es so nennen?)


----------



## kleinertirfreund (28. April 2008)

ich fand The Devil's Rejects am heftigsten - und gern schauert es mir immer wieder bei the hills have eyes 1 und 2. Das sind allerdings keine Zombie Filme - da schau ich immer wieder gern Shawn of the death ( engl. Parodie)


----------



## FingerSkill (29. April 2008)

Naja The Devils Rejects find ich bissle langweilig, The Hills have Eyes is auch zu lasch.

Hab ja gesagt ich will das wirklich harte Zeugs 

Der Anfang von Tearz of Kali is supergeil aber leider lässt der Film extrem nach, nach den ersten 10 Minuten. Aber die sind es aufjeden Fall werg gesehen zu werden.


----------



## Shadowmp (17. Juni 2008)

untraceable war echt nice aber mehr spannend als shock , bisschen mehr schocker ist da schon "the eye" ist ganz gut, shocker nehmen aber zum ende hin ab...ist jetzt aber nix für brutalo splatter fans lol..


----------



## BNG235 (17. Juni 2008)

meine herrn....

4 seiten über horror/psycho & co und kein wort über event horizon....

wer den noch net gesehn hat angucken!

is zwar nicht sonderlich blutig... aber dafür hat er andere qualitäten  

event horizon (empfehlung!) trailer
below (II. Weltkrieg U-boot psycho/light horror)
ghost ship (auch sehr geil)
haunted hill (coole idee.. am ende aber eher schwach...)
7 days to live (anfang - 3/4 hammer... ende unglaublich schlecht...)
28 days later (nicht schlecht... aber auch nicht der reißer...)
irreversible (wurde schon gepostet... is aber echt sehenswert ^^ )
etc....pp


----------



## kleinertirfreund (17. Juni 2008)

@Fingerskill - welcher film hat dir denn dann gefallen - nicht nur der anfang sonder der ganze film - das würd mich jetzt mal interesieren.


----------



## kleinertirfreund (17. Juni 2008)

ich mag event horizon - find ihn spannend und gut gemacht und gute schauspieler - bei Torista war mir das nicht so wichtig - der film ist auch endgeil spannend.


----------



## BNG235 (18. Juni 2008)

torsita?

meinst turistas oder?
trailer

werd ich mir bei gelegenheit mal reinziehn...


----------



## kleinertirfreund (18. Juni 2008)

Heheh - war wohl heute morgen noch ein bissel müd *grins* - ich meinte natürlich Turistas! Danke für die Verbesserung.


----------



## BNG235 (24. Juni 2008)

no prob... habs ja auch falsch von dir übernommen  

werd morgen mal in "ruinen" gehn... versprech mir net wirklich viel davon aber meine freundin will unbedingt rein...

wer weiß... vll. taugt der streifen ja doch was...


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Ruinen klingt irgendwie nach Standard-Mainstream-Shocker/Horror. 
Das Making Of war ganz interessant, werds mir auch mal antun.

Nochmal für die Liste: Shutter
Find ich nicht schlecht, gibt n nettes beklemmendes Gefühl


----------



## kleinertirfreund (25. Juni 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja mal auf euren Komentar zum Film " Ruinen" gespannt - ich muss leider zugeben noch garnix davon gehört zu haben. Werd mir mal bei Zeiten den Trailer antun. Viel Spaß im Kino !!


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Naja, der Film ist, sagen wir es mal diplomatisch, so wie erwartet...


----------



## Pow (26. August 2010)

Leute! Schocker und Psychohorror sind nicht diese komplett hirnlosen und sau beschissen Abschlacht-Filme. Es geht hier um sowas wie Amityville Horror oder Shining oder Paranormal Activity. Diese Filme wo alle 2 Sekunden wem die Gedärme rausgerissen werden sind komplett ******e.


----------



## AachenAlex (1. September 2010)

Wenn du ne wirklich guten psychologische horror film sehen willst dan kontest du vielleicht die Japanische 'Ringu' Filmen mal probieren. 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fur das beste online poker


----------



## WorldRacer (6. September 2010)

Eins...Zwei....Freddy kommt vorbei!


----------



## WorldRacer (6. September 2010)

Ach ja: Das Experiment ist sehr psycho, enthält zusätzlich noch wissenschaftlichen Charakter. Echt gut gemacht!


----------



## Soullady (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich euch einen Film empfehlen kann, so ist es Anpassen
La Petite Mort.

Ist wirklich nicht was für Zartbesaitete. Saw und alle andern Splattefilme können da echt nicht mithalten....

Liebe Grüße

Soullady


----------



## Soullady (23. Oktober 2010)

+r  SplatteRfilme


----------



## Soullady (23. Oktober 2010)

Itchy the Killer ist nur eklig. Nicht sonderlich spannend, ein wenig Splatter gepaart mit abartigen Vorlieben kranker Mensch. Wer kriegt schon nen Orgasmus, wenn ein Mann ne Frau verprügelt?

Also: Nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## DonThurel (6. Dezember 2010)

versuch den film EVIL da gehts um ein junges mädel die echt übel was mitmachen muss oder "Tortured" von der art her nicht übel die filme


----------



## hemanheman (9. Dezember 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1029234/


----------



## miss_ladida (13. Dezember 2010)

so hier mal ne liste von wirklich guten filmen

Martyrs --> sehr empfehlenswert
Triangle
High Tension
paranormal activity 2
30 days of night
rec 2
postel 
Frontiers 
the descent 

und kommt bitte nicht mehr mit saw, denn mittlerweile wissen alle wie ein achter, neunter und zehnter teil aussehen würde. das ist mittlerweile so ausgelutscht
wenn man noch ein paar gute filme finden möchte muss man echt präzise im netz stöbern....und dann endeckt man ziemlich viele interessante seiten, die lange listen enthalten  

viel spaß


----------



## miss_ladida (13. Dezember 2010)

Soullady hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich euch einen Film empfehlen kann, so ist es Anpassen
> La Petite Mort.
> 
> Ist wirklich nicht was für Zartbesaitete. Saw und alle andern Splattefilme können da echt nicht mithalten....
> ...


 
Das ist einer mit der billigsten amateurfilme die es gibt, eigentlich machen die franzosen sehr gute filme aber man sollte es dann wirklich menschen überlassen die auch etwas davon verstehen.
Saw ist dagegen noch sinnvoll...ich bitte dich!


----------



## Nikol (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag alle Filme  von Tarantino und Rodriguez. Auch Almadovar, so ungewöhnlich und tief


----------



## ollo182 (20. Januar 2012)

Hab das hier durch Zufall gefunden und wenn du Blutige Böse Sachen haben willst rate ich dir Französische Filme wie "Martyrs" oder "Inside" zu besorgen. Die wirst du zwar nur in Österreich bekommen sind aber alle male besser als der Amerikanische Mainstream Schrot (Abgesehen von SAW )))    )


----------



## mklein (30. Januar 2012)

Mir persönlich reicht schon Paranormal Activity. Mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## Sanjun (30. September 2013)

Ich gucke gerne Poltergeist 2. Für Hartgesottene wie euch ist das vieleicht nix, aber für mich schon.


----------

